

Show HN: Prope.rs - An API and dashboard for customer testimonials - nathancahill
http://prope.rs/

======
brandoncordell
Getting a 500 error when trying to redirect back from twitter.

~~~
mabwolf9
We took a look at this and it should be working. Did you give it another try?

------
derhuhn
Props for prope.rs

